# Football Betting Guide 2019



## Betting Forum (Aug 12, 2019)

Betting on football is one of the most fun activities for any football fan. Once the weekend rolls around, people can’t wait to pick the games and place their bet for the day. However, betting on football is more than just carelessly choosing a few games, and you can utilize a few strategies to maximise your success. Today, we will give you a few tips on football betting in 2019.

*Choosing Your Sports Bookie*

There is no shortage of online sports bookmakers available no matter where you are in the world (unless gambling is illegal in your country). One of the advantages of betting online are the promotions and bonus offers that you receive. These offers vary depending on the site. For example, you can use this Coral promo code for new customers to claim a great sign up bonus. There are also countless of other options available from different bookmakers.

It is important to carefully look through the different bookies and select the one that has the best offers available for your country. Most of the betting sites have all their promotions listed on their page.

*Bet With Your Head, Not With Your Heart*

Once you’ve selected your bookie, you can now start betting. Our fist and perhaps the most important piece of advice we can give you is to never bet with your heart. We know how you feel, as pretty much everyone is guilty of doing this. If you are a football fan, you probably have some teams that you like and teams that you hate, and instinctively, you will want to place a bet with that in mind. However, if you are a Sasuolo fan, for example, you should probably think twice before placing a bet on them beating Juventus in the Allianz Stadium.

You can always wish for your team to win in your heart, but if you want to have success with football betting, you have to eliminate any personal favoritism and rely strictly on facts.

*Don’t Get Greedy*

It is very easy to fall for this too. Once you see all that extra cash you could get if you add just that one more game, it is very hard to contain yourself. But countless times, that exact game has cost you the entire bet. Stop doing this. Once you have your plan, learn to simply click “place bet” and stick to it.

Another tip that ties in with this is that you shouldn’t bet more money than you initially planned to. You should also make sure that you can afford to lose the money that you use placing the bet. If it is anything more than what you can afford, either lower the amount or don’t bet at all.

*Analyze Team Motivation*

Team motivation is usually the biggest factor in football. This is especially important for the later stages of the season, as once a team has already won the league or been relegated, they can and usually do play a little less aggressively. It often happens that a team that looks a lot better on paper loses to a team fighting to avoid relegation simply because they play with a lot less urgency.

You should also avoid betting on friendlies, as teams usually don’t have much motivation in these games and mostly look to avoid any injuries leading up to the new season. Teams also often include reserve players for most of the game, which can make it hard to make a calculated guess on what the outcome of the game will be.

*Be Patient*

Our last tip is that you should be patient. Betting is a long term game if you want to be profitable. If you lose once, and it’s going to happen, don’t go out and place a desperation bet just to get your money back, as this usually results in losing even more.


----------

